# IBS and Break Ups



## PandoraNS (Nov 9, 2003)

So unfortunately the other day my boyfriend of 5 months dumped me for another girl, right after he said he would stay with me when I spent a semester abroad. He even said I love you right until he dumped me. Anyhow my IBS has been uncontrollable since then and I'm looking for advice on how to get over a bad break up WITH IBS to worry about. Anyone been there and wanna share? Thanks all.


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

My advice is to try to keep your mind off it! Obviously you are not going to be able to stop thinking about the guy altogether, but for me the one thing that's sure to make my IBS worse is sitting around worrying about my IBS! I just took up knitting and it is SO helpful for keeping my mind occupied and avoiding attacks on the bus, waiting for appointments, etc. Are there any books you've been meaning to read or anything like that?- sailawayp.s. nive avatar


----------



## Kelly G (Jan 25, 2004)

I recently broke up with my boyfriend of two years. The days leading up to it and the week or two after it my IBS was horrible. I hadn't had it that bad for months and it was almost all day everyday. I started running and exercising a lot to vent the stress and it helps keep my mind off stuff. Since I started I havent had an IBS been a problem in about a month.


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

yy bloke of two and a half years split up with me last tuesday - through a TEXT MESSAGE! My nan just died shorty before that too so I was already distressed. I kinda knew we were gonna break up before that so did all my grieving before it. Serious problems with my IBS. Just look at it this way - he's a ****. Your worth more and if he's gonna do that, then you better off without him. All men are ****s. Just keep thinking it. Its had to be my mantra!


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

Well, try not to be upset about it. Breaking up with someone shouldn't be taken personally.. the fact that they ended it means that they would never have lasted their entire life with you. You should be relieved that you found out sooner rather than later...


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Ugh, I remember earlier this year my boyfriend wanted to take a "break" and even though it only lasted a day, I spent the day alternately crying in bed and crying on the toilet. I HATE how men can wreak such havoc on us! I'm so sorry to hear about your boyfriend. It will take time to feel better, but it will happen eventually. Right now I'd concentrate on relaxation: maybe aromatherapy, some breathing exercises...try to stay as stress-free as possible (if it's possible after a rough breakup, ugh). Good luck


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Man, that is rough! Believe me, I know... last week my b/f and I had a wicked fight and I was suddenly (and irreversibly) doubled over in pain. Nothing helped and certainly concentrating on the hurtful, negative aspects only made things way way worse. My advice would be to try to talk to some friends who might be able to cheer you up - go out for a walk...do stuff..try to rest. Try not to dwell on it... But I also know that if I were in your position right now, I'd be like 'yeah right' to this advice.. easier said than done. What else can I say?...Try your best to stay positive during a tough time, I suppose - and we're all here if u want to chat....


----------



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear about your boyfriend. This past September my boyfriend of 4 years broke up with me out of the blue and it was incredibly hard. I was so grief-stricken and of course it made my IBS worse. usually I have IBS-C but when I was going through all that i had really bad D- really bad. I could barely eat because I felt sick constantly, and i was always crying. I couldn't sleep at night. I missed a lot of classes. It was awful. Luckily, now we are back together and things are better than ever. Now I can see that we really did need a break... we've been together since we were 15. But anyway, every time I am really stressed or upset, it seems to make my bowels go into overdrive.My best advice would be to try to eat something bland, like toast or a bagel.. and drink lots of water. Try to watch a movie or something to take your mind off him. Take a walk or exercise. Exercise was my saving grace when my boyfriend broke up with me... it releases endorphins which might cheer you up a little, plus it may help your IBS.Good luck with everything!


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Well, I'm probably too old to even been giving my voice to this message board. But, it's happened to me too! Twice. I first got dumped by my gf of who-knows-how-long when she realized she just didn't want to deal with my IBS. Frankly, I couldn't totally blame her as it was affecting all the things we did together. I've also had a bad experience with another friend -- who wanted to be my gf. But, I came out and told her about my illness and she quickly changed her tune. Now, I hardly ever even hear from her. It sucks. There is no way around it. But things will always get better given time -- even a bad spell of IBS.Jeffdocbelkin###aol.com


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

Well, I just turned 22 yesterday... I first got IBS at 15... I have never had a girlfriend break up with me because of the problem...My first girlfriend was with me amid my starting IBS and the ones after her all knew about my problem before we started going out... my fiance now has dealt with the problem and has lived with me for over a year and a half, and not only has dealt with my IBS, but dealt with my various other problems such as reoccuring sinus infections, and a frequent urination at night muscle problem that ended up being a pinched nerve in my back that went undiagnosed for 8 months... The fact is that we love each other and had from the start. She knew what she was getting into with me before we started. If someone doesn't want to be with you because they can't deal with a minor disability, then they are pathetic... I think you have to look deep into the people you are interested in, and really put their personality to the test before you commit...


----------



## PandoraNS (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the support. He didn't break up with my over IBS but my IBS was jsut affected by the breakup. I'm beginning to adjust now and I even have a new friend who I told right away about the problem and he's really cool about it. So keep our fingers crossed. Meanwhile my IBS is uncontrollable but ah, you can't have everything. Or something like that. Maybe I will try that excersising thing. Later, everyone. Best wishes on your own endeavors!


----------

